# Team Bass Extreme Results



## Gussmacker (Jun 12, 2006)

Checking to see if anyone knew where to check for the Team Bass Extreme tournament results? Looking for results from the 5/9/15 Mosquito event - thanks


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I couldn't find official results, but a buddy of mine fished the tournament. I believe he said 14+ lbs took the win.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> I couldn't find official results, but a buddy of mine fished the tournament. I believe he said 14+ lbs took the win.


That was the southern ohio circuit Jamie Fabian runs. Both of them fished saltfork Saturday. Bobby cox won the team extreme tournament. Not sure of the weight but don't believe it was that high. Both groups did weigh in lots of fish, and nice ones to boot.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Bad Bub said:


> That was the southern ohio circuit Jamie Fabian runs. Both of them fished saltfork Saturday. Bobby cox won the team extreme tournament. Not sure of the weight but don't believe it was that high. Both groups did weigh in lots of fish, and nice ones to boot.


The tournament the poster was asking about was the Team Bass Extreme (Mahoning Division) tourney on Mosquito. You are thinking of Team Extreme not Team Bass Extreme. And it took around 14 to win at Mosquito tourney but I can remember exact weight. During most of weigh in I was cleaning up the boat.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Yep. My oops...


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

How many boats?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The fishing was awesome. I know that everyone caught tons of fish. It looks like there are a bunch of talkers and less actual competitors up that way. lol We only ended up with 18 boats for some reason. I have received a minimum of 5 calls per day for the last couple months from guys wanting to fish the circuit. So I am confused as to why we had such a small field at this event. Non the less , the payouts were pretty good for the number of boats we had. here are the top 6. I should have complete standings up by Friday.


1st Pl. - $870.00 = Farmer & Farmer with 5 fish weighing 13.28#
2nd Pl. - $640.00 = Chapman & Manski with 5 fish weighing 13.09#
3rd Pl. - $425. = Sutek & Polosky with 5 fish weighing 12.11#
4th Pl. - Evans & Vanpelt with 5 fish weighing 10.60
5th Pl. - Carver & Magers with 5 fish weighing 10.54#
6th Pl. - Tharp & Tharp with 5 fish weighing 10.53#
Big Bass went to Sutek & Polosky with a 3.60# LM


See everyone at Milton on June 13th. Come on out and check us out. We will still be accepting new members.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

TBX is really well run and has some great people its just the entry team fees are just to high. After fuel,food and entry we are spending about $200 a tourny. Prices us from doing many tourny's.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We had thought about the entry fee prices as well. We have some divisions that have a $110 entry fee and 6 event schedule. The down fall there is that the payout to win is smaller. With this being our first season and looking at what events the area seemed to fish, we decided to go with the $160 entry fee and a 5 event schedule. We may change after this season if we receive the right feedback.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I realize that Team Bass Xtreme is an established circuit in other parts of the state, but being new in north east Ohio, 18 boats isn't too bad for a first time venture, when you consider the number of circuits that fish this part of the state. 

As for the number of people that said they would be fishing, but seemingly aren't.

I was one of the people that said I'd be fishing your circuit when you announced the Mahoning division, but I normally fish tournaments with my dad, and at 79 years old, his back isn't what it used to be. I thought I may be able to fish the circuit with another partner, but understandably, he is fishing your circuit with his usual tournament partner. I wouldn't have a problem fishing the tournaments by myself, but it leaves me with all of the expenses. 

As far as some possible reasons for the lower than expected turn out. Your tournaments are fished on a Saturday. For me personally, I love that fact. But some guys may have to work on Saturdays, which would cut down participants. This past weekend was Mother's Day weekend. Possibly another reason for the lower than expected turn out. 

While I understand the logic behind the thought of higher payouts equaling larger fields, I don't know how sound that logic truly is. The X Series and NOAA are high entry fee, high payout circuits that you're competing with. Both very well run, and both with long and well established reputations. 

Bass Champs is a fairly well established circuit with a lower $120 per event entry fee, and they're well run. I fished their circuit last year, and my guess is that they averaged right around 60 boats per event. But they didn't start out that high. 

I was fishing another circuit when Bad Bass Champs started, and if memory serves me correctly, friends of mine that started fishing that circuit said their first year was right around the numbers that you saw for your first event. I know Bad Bass picked up some members when ABA, formally the GOTT circuit went out of existence. 

But back to the topic of entry fees. While it is prestigious to run a circuit with high pay outs, that isn't necessarily what every bass fisherman looking to fish tournaments is looking for. Sure it's nice to win a lot of money. But lets face it .... a lot of people that fish tournaments go out thinking they could win, but not really expecting to win. For them, the cost of the entry fee is their number one consideration. 

If you have patience and continue running the circuit in the future, I'm sure you'll pick up membership. You just have to realize that you're coming into an area with two heavy weights, and one fairly well established circuit. It's gonna take time. 

And I'm going to try to fish your up coming Milton tournament. My problem right now is, I recently started building my own fishing rods, and I can't seem to stop buying blanks n such to build them. lol 

Hope to see you at Milton.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Bassbme said:


> I realize that Team Bass Xtreme is an established circuit in other parts of the state, but being new in north east Ohio, 18 boats isn't too bad for a first time venture, when you consider the number of circuits that fish this part of the state.
> 
> As for the number of people that said they would be fishing, but seemingly aren't.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I fish the TBX Mid-Buckeye division that has six events and I think it's a very well ran and relatively inexpensive circuit.The entry fees are $110.00 per event which includes BB.Split between my partner and I that only comes to $55.00 each which is a great value IMO and on the lakes that we fish I doubt if I use much more than five or six bucks worth of fuel in a days fishing which is another plus.Guys that fish all year in low cost circuits seem to enjoy paying fifty or sixty bucks per event but then turn around and whine about why the payouts at those events are so low and especially why their end of the year classics don't payout better.....well lol.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Strictly a scheduling conflict with me. The Mosquito tourney being the week after Madness and Mothers Day weekend didn't work out well for me, personally. The championship also didn't work for me. I hope to see an Elite Series up here though.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

If your worried about payouts at this level then your living in a fantasy world.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Bassbme said:


> I realize that Team Bass Xtreme is an established circuit in other parts of the state, but being new in north east Ohio, 18 boats isn't too bad for a first time venture, when you consider the number of circuits that fish this part of the state.
> 
> As for the number of people that said they would be fishing, but seemingly aren't.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. Phil is a good dude, runs a good tournament.I prefer to fish on saturdays, but i think 160 is a little much to pay for entry. 120 he get an extra 20 boats easy. Also pays way to much for big bass. 100 bucks is plenty. Its harder to put 5 keepers in the boat than 1 big fish....just saying...


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

BASSINONE said:


> I agree with you. Phil is a good dude, runs a good tournament.I prefer to fish on saturdays, but i think 160 is a little much to pay for entry. 120 he get an extra 20 boats easy. Also pays way to much for big bass. 100 bucks is plenty. Its harder to put 5 keepers in the boat than 1 big fish....just saying...


I think he'd get more boats if the entry fees were lower as well. But I think $10 per team for big bass is right on the money. Just my opinion here, but I think only having big bass being $100, would cost you participants. I know for me, the thought that I could win upwards of $400 dollars for one bite (based on a 40 boat field) is a deal maker. 

If I come to a tournament where I am entering at the ramp and see 70 + boats in the parking lot, my enthusiasm for the day may wane if I'm on a lake where I don't have a lot of confidence in being able to put an "in the money" string together. But if I know I have a shot at winning $700 plus dollars. I am going to be more enthusiastic about the possibilities of the day. 

I've had the good fortune of winning 2 big bass pots in tournaments I have fished over the years. I won $850, and $500 respectively, for those 2 big bass wins. It just so happens that we did well enough with other fish we caught to get in the money as far as the position we placed in, but I can assure you ... winning that kind of money for one fish was quite awesome, to say the least.

And also on a personal note, I'm not a fan of a first and second big bass award at tournaments. I understand the reasoning. But I am not a fan. I know it sucks if you get beat out of big bass by a few ounces (been there, done that) But ...... you got beat.

And I agree with Harbor Hunter when he speaks of very low entry fee tournaments. If you're entering low entry fee tournaments, and expecting high pay outs at that type of event, you're expecting too much. Even if you have a high number of entrants, you're going to be paying, or should be paying 10% of the field. Paying that many places may increase participation, but it's going to keep payouts low. You can only divy up the money, so many ways.

Low payout events are either fund raisers for clubs, or a tournament just for the sake of competition, and to maybe make a little money.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the input everyone. I am soaking in the feedback and always listen to what anglers have to say. There are many valid points being brought up. I am willing to make changes next season to make the division better suite the interest of the anglers in the area. Everyone has their own preferences as to what they want to pay for an entry fee. Some like the higher payout scale while others are happy with just winning a justifiable amount at an event. I think that we are very honest with our payouts. They are available online for anglers to see. I look forward to the camaraderie from the group that we have this season. I have met some really awesome people so far. See everyone at Milton.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

i would like to see an elite series in ne ohio


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Flipp said:


> i would like to see an elite series in ne ohio


I'd be surprised if we see that anytime soon. With the less then expected turnout for the team series I can't see them putting time and effort in an elite for this area. But you never know.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

lunker4141 said:


> I'd be surprised if we see that anytime soon. With the less then expected turnout for the team series I can't see them putting time and effort in an elite for this area. But you never know.


I actually think that the Elite Series could be a bigger draw up here....there are a lot of options for team tourneys but nothing along the lines of the Elite Series.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

It might just happen. Still looking for the right person to run them up there though. Sure would be nice to take some things off my plate lol.


----------

